# Navajo Operations Change



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

Nothing beats a sick 220 cfs in there. Pack super light and install wheels on your boat for the long "haul".


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

*Fish and Boaters Lose - Again and Again*

*Discharge, cubic feet per second* 
Most recent instantaneous value: 458 08-11-2014 11:00 MDT


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

We are increasing the release at Navajo tonight to 650 cfs. I will post the notice when it is finalized. I also did another small increase this past Saturday night at 11pm as well. We are watching the dropping flows, but it is a delicate balance between waiting for the forecasted rain to materialize, and not wasting water during a drought.

Even though Bluff is below 500 cfs, we are under no obligation to keep it above 500 cfs. We attempt to keep a 7-day average of the gages between Farmington and Lake Powell above 500 cfs (and it still is). So there is often a lot of variability between the gages.


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Release change has been finalized- increasing to 650 cfs tonight at 11pm. 

-----
BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR RELEASES

SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL
August 11th, 2014


As a result of decreasing river flows in the San Juan River Basin, the Bureau of Reclamation has scheduled an increase in the release from Navajo Reservoir to 650 cubic feet per second (cfs) tonight, Monday, August 11th, beginning at 11:00 p.m. Releases are made for the authorized purposes of the Navajo Unit, and to attempt to maintain a target base flow through the endangered fish critical habitat reach of the San Juan River (Farmington to Lake Powell).

The San Juan River Basin Recovery Implementation Program recommends a target base flow of between 500 cfs and 1,000 cfs through the critical habitat area. The target base flow is calculated as the weekly average of gaged flows throughout the critical habitat area. 

This scheduled release change is subject to changes in river flows and weather conditions. If you have any questions, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected].

---
Susan Novak Behery, P.E.
Hydraulic Engineer
Reclamation
Western Colorado Area Office
Durango, CO
[email protected]
970-385-6560


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

Shiprock
Most recent instantaneous value: 376 08-13-2014 15:00 MDT
Bluff
Most recent instantaneous value: 422 08-13-2014 15:00 MDT


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Yep, and now Shiprock is at 1000, Four Corners is at 1500, and Bluff is almost 6000. Welcome to monsoon season! And fortunately, the CPC forecast shows a fairly good chance for above-average monsoons this year. 

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead01/off01_prcp.gif


----------

